# Wild Black Cherry



## waucedah (Jan 21, 2012)

?

I have a lot of wild black cherry on the property.

The bark and roots are said to have a acid that is bitter and used in cough meds.

That being said if I de-bark it, has anybody any experience with this wood.

Thanks


----------



## waucedah (Jan 21, 2012)

should have done a forum search, however any other help would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## waucedah (Jan 21, 2012)

should have done a forum search, however any other help would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 21, 2012)

Waucedah said:


> ?
> 
> I have a lot of wild black cherry on the property.
> 
> ...


Use it all the time bark on or bark off, does not matter.


----------



## flash (Jan 21, 2012)

If it is the large tree, with small black cherries, I have never had any issue with it. Smokes good, great flavor. I like mixing it with red oak. Oak gives a great color to the meat.


----------



## sprky (Jan 21, 2012)

A friend gave me some black cherry quite awhile back I used it on some ribs, chicken and turkey and had good results. It had a stronger smoke flavor is all.


----------



## waucedah (Apr 23, 2012)

I have used my black cherry in  the UDS and in my Weber charcoal grill it is great stuff!

In the Weber grill I have used a little charcoal to get the wood fired, filled it up with black cherry and burnt it to coals then cooked burgers and steaks

great hearty smoked flavor


----------



## venture (Apr 23, 2012)

Not familiar with it?

I would not be afraid of it?

I have used lots of fruit woods with great success.  In general they tend to be mild and aromatic as compared to oak, hickory and mesquite?

Try a little and see what you think?

Good luck and good smoking


----------

